# Extended maternity leave



## gill1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi there, I am planning to start work as a teacher in Abu Dhabi and I am also planning to start a family. Does anyone know if I can take 6 months leave and then return to work?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

gill1 said:


> Hi there, I am planning to start work as a teacher in Abu Dhabi and I am also planning to start a family. Does anyone know if I can take 6 months leave and then return to work?


Standard maternity leave here is 45 days. Many mums to be work until they go into labour!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Plus, I don't think you're entitled to paid maternity leave until you've been with your employer for a certain amount of time. Usually it's a year before benefits like that kick in.


----------

